# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Import function in Google Sheets

## Bielbo

Hello,

I am trying to import data into cells from a website.

I need the name of the product and 3 prices.

Example is from here: https://uk.webuy.com/product.php?sku=711719248675

Is anyone able to help me with this. I've been trying to do it for days with the IMPORTXML function.

Please see sample below:
Capture.PNG

A1 - Is this target url --> https://uk.webuy.com/product.php?sku=
A2 - This is the Barcode/SKU which needs to be attached on the end of the URL on A1. There will be many Barcode/SKU's on the sheet
B2 - Product Name from the example page is Gran Turismo 6
C2 - Value of product
D2 - Value of product
E2 - Value of product

Essentially. What I need is all the fields to update when a barcode is entered in the A column. I'll be having around 30 barcodes in this A column and then I need the names and prices to show up beside them.

----------


## romperstomper

You need something like this in B2:

=ImportXML(A1&A2,"//div[@class='productDetails']//table[1]")

----------

